
A simple formula to gauge a freemium model's success  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10314283-16.html?tag=mncol;title
======
nuweborder
Im a BIG fan of this model. But it only works if you've developed a free
product that is valuable enough to your users, that they will come back to pay
for additional services to enhance that product for continuous use. Build it,
and they will come. And they will pay.

------
onreact-com
For those new to the freemium model here are the basics:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=788490>

